# Walking a donkey down??



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Donkeys are way smarter and way more stubborn! You can't make them do anything, you have to make them think it's their idea. If I were you I'd get him into a smaller area and sit with him. Take some Cheerios or small carrot pieces with you. Make him love you presence. I'm sure when he was handled they did it roughly since he is pretty untrained, for lack of a better word. Once you get him come over to you and he allows you to pet him start slipping a rope around his neck and put his halter on. I'd highly recommend a halter with a detachable crown piece. Leave the throat latch buckeled and buckle it over the ears.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok, thanks for the advice. He is a cutie, and seems to be getting along w/ my colt well so far. He just seems basically unhandled. Couple pics....


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Are you making the mistake of approaching him directly? if so, walk a circle and come up behind him. If he turns away as tho to walk off you do the same in the opposite direction then circle behind again. Keep doing this until he either approaches you or allows you to approach. Offer him a treat, maybe sit down and pay him no mind for a minute then offer another treat. You may also offer him a rump scratch. I wouldn't worry about catching him. Once he figures you out he'll probably be fairly easy to catch, if he knows you bring goodies. A donkey friend says not to feed grain but a handful of hay pellets Donkeys thrive on scrub land and you don't want him getting cresty necked as they can develop laminitis. Establish a regular feeding time and he'll be waiting, braying for you to hurry up.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd go love on & give treats ( if you do) to your colt. Ignore the Donk & he will eventually decide that he wants in on the fun too. Slip him a treat or two & let him figure out that your a good person to be with. Donkeys are super smart & it wont take long


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is cute. 
good luck and hope you get him gentled and handled soon.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I would let him approach you instead of you going after him. It might mean taking a lawn chair and a good book out into the pasture and just sitting there, maybe with a pan of some goodies at your feet. Donkeys don't respond well to the typical flight-based horse training methods. They are a different species and they evolved with different behavior patterns. 

I know you bought him as a companion for your colt, but until he's gentled down I would keep them separated. You want the donkey to look to you for companionship and not the colt. That can come later, and it won't kill your colt to wait a little bit. If you can put him in a round pen and just sit with him for an hour or so each afternoon, eventually he'll get curious and start inspecting you. They love butt scratches, and also if you can fold your hand up into a "duck mouth' shape and scratch the insides of their ears- you'll have a best friend for life 

I really recommend Sue Weaver's The Donkey Companion for first-time donkey owners. It's chock-full of information.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He is adorable! Everyone has given such great info! <3


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks all for the advice. I fenced off a smaller area in one of my pastures, and have him in there now. He comes within a foot or so of me....but has not touched me yet. Now for another ?....his feet are rough, do i just wait till he is tamed down some, or do i get something from the vet to calm him down so my farrier can work on them?


----------

